# Good College Players That Never Made It Or Weren't Good In The Pros...



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I started this thread on a board once a long time ago and it became a great discussion, figured the same would happen here....

I'll throw out a few names...

Kiwane Garris
Miles Simon
Ademola Okalaja
Ed Gray
Victor Page
Kris Clack
Tyson Wheeler



There are plenty, but I just wanted to give you an idea...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

shawn respert


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Eddie O'Bannon


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Toby Bailey - UCLA
Charles O'Bannon - UCLA
Dontae Jones - Miss. State
Lawrence Moten - Syracuse
Trajan Langdon - Duke
Donald Williams - UNC
Khalid Reeves - Arizona
Ryan Minor - Oklahoma
Jamel Thomas - Providence
Tim James - Miami
Zendon Hamilton - St. John's
David Bluenthenthal - USC


I mean I could literally go on for days and days...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Joseph Forte, Mateen Cleaves


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Toby Bailey - UCLA
> Charles O'Bannon - UCLA
> Dontae Jones - Miss. State
> ...


Zendon Hamilton is still in the Associsation and I heard the Sixers were impressed with him and might keep him the rest of the seasonl.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Zendon Hamilton is still in the Associsation and I heard the Sixers were impressed with him and might keep him the rest of the seasonl.


Would you say he has been good in the pros. He is a step below journeyman IMO.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Danny Ferry - Duke. He was average in the pros, but didn't live up to his college play or #2 draft pick expectations.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Jason Hart - Syracuse
Adonal Foyle - Colgate


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Bobby Hurley was one of the best college basketball players ever, but he never fully recovered from a car accident; very unfortunate.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

AJ Guyton - Indiana


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Jason Collier
Loren Woods


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan Langhi - Vandy
Big time scorer in college. Now a rogue 12th man.

Evan Eschmeyer - Northwestern
Averaged 20 and 10 in college; is career backup.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Preston Shumpert - Syracuse
Chris Carawell - Duke
Ryan Humphries - Notre Dame
Kris Lang - North Carolina
Loren Woods - Arizona
Travis Ford - Old School Kentucky

Can't think of anymore for some reason. The ones I could think of have been fairly recent.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Chris Carawell - Duke


Wasn't he ACC POY? He was a great college player.


How about Travis Watson - Virginia


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shawn Daniels - Utah State
Marcus Saxon - Utah State
Laron Profit - Maryland
Junior Burrough - Virginia
Brian Brown - Ohio State
Scoonie Penn - Ohio State
Albert White - Michigan/Missouri
Andre Patterson - Indiana
John Celestand - Villanova
Maurice Evans - Wichita State/Texas
Shea Seals - Tulsa


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone remember the Final Four MVP from UNLV's title run in 1990? Larry Johnson? Nope. Stacey Augmon? Sorry. Greg Anthony? Guess again. 

Anderson Hunt was just as important to those dominant Rebel teams. He was a 6'4 SG that could shoot the lights out. However, unlike the big 3 who were high 1st round picks and had successful NBA careers, the '90 Final Four MVP Hunt never made it in the league. I found out he played in Europe and was still playing pro somewhere into the 2000's.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Anyone remember the Final Four MVP from UNLV's title run in 1990? Larry Johnson? Nope. Stacey Augmon? Sorry. Greg Anthony? Guess again.
> 
> Anderson Hunt was just as important to those dominant Rebel teams. He was a 6'4 SG that could shoot the lights out. However, unlike the big 3 who were high 1st round picks and had successful NBA careers, the '90 Final Four MVP Hunt never made it in the league. I found out he played in Europe and was still playing pro somewhere into the 2000's.


What about your boy Elmore Spencer?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> Ademola Okalaja
> 
> ...


If we use Okalaja as a base, I could probably come up with over 1000 names.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Kirk Hasten - Indiana


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Surge Zwiker (sp?)- UNC
Michael Wright- Arizona
Johnny Helmsley -Miami


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steve Alford - Iowa
Robert O'Kelley - Wake Forest
Scottie Thurman - Arkansas
Corey Beck - Arkansas
Nate James - Duke
Ed Cota - UNC
Melvin Watson - South Carolina
Chris Porter - Auburn
Jeff Trepagnier - USC
Michael Jordan - UNC


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

One of the top ones has to be Bo Kimble....

Some others didn't get too many chances...

Chris Porter played extremely well his rookie year...I beleive he got cut because attitude or somethin...I still think Ed Cota could've been a top PG in the league...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Michael Jordan-UPenn


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

what happend to Hollis Price?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> what happend to Hollis Price?


I think he was on the Cavs. I'm not sure thou


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

deon thomas - illinois


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

99% of all the players to star at Duke would fit here... 

It's funny how Scoonie Penn was the big star of his college teams, but his teammate Michael Redd is the rising star at the NBA level.

Jaque Vaughn
Michael Dickerson (due to injury, mostly)
Eric Montross
Jelani McCoy


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Anyone remember the Final Four MVP from UNLV's title run in 1990? Larry Johnson? Nope. Stacey Augmon? Sorry. Greg Anthony? Guess again.
> 
> Anderson Hunt was just as important to those dominant Rebel teams. He was a 6'4 SG that could shoot the lights out. However, unlike the big 3 who were high 1st round picks and had successful NBA careers, the '90 Final Four MVP Hunt never made it in the league. I found out he played in Europe and was still playing pro somewhere into the 2000's.


I was waiting for someone to say him...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Good College Players That Never Made It Or Weren't Good In The Pros...*



> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> If we use Okalaja as a base, I could probably come up with over 1000 names.


I wouldn't say he would be a good example, he was an ok college player on a GOOD college team.

He's had some chances to make pro teams, but it's never going to happen...

Anyone remember Harold Deane from Virginia?

Whoever said Deon Thomas from Illinois...

Remember Richard Keene?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Good College Players That Never Made It Or Weren't Good In The Pros...*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say he would be a good example, he was an ok college player on a GOOD college team.
> ...


Richard Keene wasn't that good. About as good as Jerrod Haase and that wasn't impressive.

Kevin Turner was definitely a very good player for the Illini.

Stais Boseman was a good player for USC, along with Roderick Rhodes - Kentucky/USC.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Luke Recker - Indiana/Iowa
Tom Coverdale - Indiana
God Shammgod - Providence (He was pretty good wasn't he?)
Omar Cook - St. Johns
Quincy Lewis - Minnesota
Vonteego Cummings - Pittsburgh
Lee Nailon - TCU (He was really hyped up in college)
Eric Barkley - St. Johns


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I think a lot of the problem is that these guys are over publicized b/c they play on big time teams. A guy like Nate James, never really accomplished anything in college other than being a very solid rold player. He wasn't a superstar by any stretch. There are a few guys like that.

Some of the top names though would be 

Christian Latener - he was an all-star one year in the pros I believe, but he is and was, praised as one of the best college players ever. 

Miles Simon - final four MVP

Scottie Thurman - example of why you don't leave early, he was a very solid college player, without him the R-Backs would never have been as successful.

Sean Respert - that's a great call, he was a great college player

Okay, I'm getting lazy, but my point more was that some guys who should not be considered to be legitimate pro prospects are, because of the programs that they play at. Case in point, Chris Carawell. He was drafted in the 2nd round. That shows that even the pro teams think he is only a marginal talent (as only 2 - 3 players stick a year from the 2nd round).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> That shows that even the pro teams think he is only a marginal talent


The thread doesn't say anything about their NBA potential, like Chris Carawell. Just because he wasn't a NBA player doesn't mean he wasn't good in college. Carawell was a damn good player in college. Maybe it was the system, maybe he was overrated, but he was a good college player.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i loved that team
scoonie penn and michael redd

i am a jayhawks fan
but that year i was going for the buckeyes


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

lavor Postell
Erick barkely
Omar Cook
and now marcus hatten is next

all st johns guys.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> The thread doesn't say anything about their NBA potential, like Chris Carawell. Just because he wasn't a NBA player doesn't mean he wasn't good in college. Carawell was a damn good player in college. Maybe it was the system, maybe he was overrated, but he was a good college player.


Wouldn't it be unreasonable to pick someone as a good pro or never making it if they didn't have potential? I think that it goes hand in hand. With that being said, Carawell has had a good career over-seas, and is certainly a good pro, just not in the NBA. That can be said about most of the people listed here.

So with that being said, what to you is the point of the thread?

As for Carawell, I think he benefited from the system and haveing a year as the most senior of the players on the team. He was certainly a good player in college. I didn't mean to argue against that. His senior year, he was a star.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

To me, the point of the thread is college players who were good, but for some reason their games didn't translate right into the NBA's game. Being good in college doesn't always mean you have NBA potential, but for the most part, I guess that may be true.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

mark macon i thought would be a very good pro.

john wallace

i thought tractor would be better

lou roe - not much of a prospect though

moten, respert, childress, dehere, cleaves

jay edwards, cliff rozier, khalid reeves

(i know i've got some repeats in there)

pearl washington


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> what happend to Hollis Price?


He was with the Kings but is in France and from what I hear he is tearing it up over there.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> Omar Cook


He was dumb to enter after beeing 3rd team all big east.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Doug Smith-Missouri Had over 2,000 points, 1,000 rebounds as a collegian. 6th overall pick, barely lasted 4+ seasons in the L.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Michael Jordan - UNC


Yea that guy SUCKED!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 99% of all the players to star at Duke would fit here...
> 
> It's funny how Scoonie Penn was the big star of his college teams, but his teammate Michael Redd is the rising star at the NBA level.


But wasn't Scoonie somewhere in that 5'9"-5'10" range? If he were as tall as Redd, I think he'd still be in the league.

Tyus Edney is just another one that I haven't seen yet. Respert, O'Bannon, and Alford are other good calls.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Just going with some UK guys:

Travis Ford: He was a great PG and a great 3 point shooter. Wouldn't have been drafted because he was in the 5'9 - 5'10 range.

Sam Bowie: Was great at UK, but his bad knees just wouldn't let him play to his ultimate potential in the NBA.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Edney was not a bad pro he just did not stick. He is a superstar in Europe though and is probably making more money over there then he ever did in the NBA.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I could probably go through a lot of my basketball cards and find some good college players that did not make it in the pros.

Like Mario Bennett


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I could probably go through a lot of my basketball cards and find some good college players that did not make it in the pros.
> 
> Like Mario Bennett


Yeah Bennett and Ron Riley were both good players for Bill Freider at Arizona State in the mid 90's. 

Oh and Scoonie Penn was only 5'8. 


Adrian Autry - Syracuse
Acie Earl - Iowa
Brian Evans - Indiana
Sam Jacobsen - Minnesota
Corey Beck - Arkansas
Julian Winfield - Mizzou
Mark Karcher - Temple
Melvin Levett - Cincinnati
DeMarco Johnson and Sean Colson - UNC Charlotte
Robert O'Kelley - Wake Forest
Curtis Staples - Virginia
Donald Watts - Washington
Tony Harris - Tennessee
Reggie Freeman - Texas
BJ McKie - South Carolina
Randell Jackson - Florida State
Corey Louis - Florida State
Victor Page - Georgetown
Shaheen Holloway - Seton Hall
Tarvis Williams - Hampton
Kantrell Horton - Iowa State
Harold Arceneaux - Weber State
Eddie Gill - Weber State
Ruben Nembhard - Weber State
Bootsy Thornton - St. John's
Khalid El-Amin - UConn
Reggie Geary - Arizona
Joseph Blair - Arizona
Jaron Rush - UCLA
Lamont Long - New Mexico
Hanno Mottola - Utah
Josh Davis - Wyoming
Charles Gosa - New Mexico State
Sam Crawford - New Mexico State
Marlon Garnett - Santa Clara 
Randolph Childress - Wake Forest
Kenny Satterfield - Cincinnati
Alex Sanders - Louisville
Alvin Sims - Louisville
Ronnie Henderson - LSU
Keith Carter - Ole Miss
Marcus Wilson - Evansville
Vincent Rainey - Murray State
Marcus Brown - Murray State
Terrance Roberson - Fresno State
Saddi Washington - Western Michigan
Derrick Dials - Eastern Michigan
Brian Tolbert - Eastern Michigan
Trevor Huffman - Kent State
Pepe Sanchez - Temple
Kevin Lyde - Temple
Alex Scales - Oregon
Bryan Bracey - Oregon
JR Van Hoose - Marshall
Kareem Reid - Arkansas
Jess Settles - Iowa
Matt Santangelo - Gonzaga
Bakari Hendrix - Gonzaga
Jason Lawson - Villanova
Petey Sessoms - Old Dominion
Brett Blizzard - NC Wilmington
George Evans - George Mason
Mike Pegues - Delaware
Charles Jones - LIU
Danya Abrams - Boston College
Bill Curley - Boston College
Rashid Bey - Saint Joseph's
Bryce Drew - Valparaiso
Andre Woolridge - Iowa
Dean Oliver - Iowa
Ruben Douglas - Arizona/New Mexico
Billy McCaffery - Duke/Vanderbilt
Dan Cross - Florida
Dametri Hill - Florida
Isiah Victor - Tennessee
Carlos Strong - Georgia


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

you can add Steve Logan, Erick Barkley, William Avery and Lavor Postell.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Does anyone remember JOHNNY HELMSLEY!!!!!!?????


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Who are some good college players today who you don't think will succeed in the NBA?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Who are some good college players today who you don't think will succeed in the NBA?


JJ Reddick:no:


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kawika</b>!
> Doug Smith-Missouri Had over 2,000 points, 1,000 rebounds as a collegian. 6th overall pick, barely lasted 4+ seasons in the L.


Good one... Doug Smith was solid in College... 

I would also include: ... 


Billy Owens - Syracuse (Owens could flat out play)
Todd Day - Arkansas
Lee Mayberry - Arkansas


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Who are some good college players today who you don't think will succeed in the NBA?


Now bare with me but this will take a little bit of time for me to formulate my opinions. *Note this is just an opinion, so if I am wrong, I intend to be, but I usually go with my gut on this*


Gerald Fitch - Kentucky
Matt Lottich - Stanford
Jason Maxiell - Cincinnati
Romain Sato - Xavier
Chuck Hayes - Kentucky
Andre Barett - Seton Hall
Andre Brown - DePaul
Jamar Smith - Maryland
Cedric Bozeman- UCLA
Desmond Farmer - USC
Blake Stepp - Gonzaga
Arthur Johnson - Missouri
Ricky Paulding - Missouri (now this one is banking on him being as good as Kareem Rush, and I am not high on Kareem, though Ricky is a better slasher)
James Thomas - Texas
Matt Freije - Vanderbilt
Damien Wilkins - Georgia
Julius Page - Pittsburgh
Gerald Riley - Georgetown
Luke Jackson - Oregon
Keith Langford - Kansas
Aaron Miles - Kansas
Andre Emmett - Texas Tech
Shavlik Randolph - Duke
Jawad Williams - UNC
Dee Brown - Illinois


That is all for now. I need more time to keep viewing college talent. Most of the players I listed are upperclassmen (as in Senior or Juniors). I don't want to jump the gun with two many sophs or freshs.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Now bare with me but this will take a little bit of time for me to formulate my opinions. *Note this is just an opinion, so if I am wrong, I intend to be, but I usually go with my gut on this*
> ...


I agree with you 100% on that list, as far as Paulding goes he wasn't the man on the team when Kareem was there, why?

Kareem was a better player...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I can't fault you for listing Gerald Fitch, I have to say that as long as Chuck Hayes gets the chance, he can very well play in the NBA. If he does make it, he won't be a star or anything, but he could be a solid 4.

The only problem is that GM's won't bother to look at him during the draft because he's 6'6. Sad isn't it? :nonono: Well at least he'll have the chance to be drafted as a free agent. Remember, he also has the rest of this year at UK and all of next year to continue developing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Although I can't fault you for listing Gerald Fitch, I have to say that as long as Chuck Hayes gets the chance, he can very well play in the NBA. If he does make it, he won't be a star or anything, but he could be a solid 4.
> ...


I listed Fitch because the way he plays there is no way he could be a PG on the next level.

Hayes on the other hand is a role player NOW. Role players in college don't become better role players in the NBA. It doesn't usually work like that. I honestly don't know why he didn't play football. He could have been an All-American TE.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

how about that UCLA championship team?? 96 i think??

ED O'Bannon (already mentioned)
Charles O'bannon
tyus Edney 
george zidek
jr henderson
toby bailey....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> toby bailey....


That's a perfect one. He was really good in college...I wonder what happened?


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I listed Fitch because the way he plays there is no way he could be a PG on the next level.
> ...


He's a SG but I guess he'd have to be a converted PG in the NBA. You never know, though. I wouldn't put it past Fitch to surprise me or you.

Hayes is more than a role player for UK. He's a key element to this team. Thank the lord Bernard Cote could step in and grab a few boards for UK againt UNC, or the outcome might not have been so good. He's a key factor to UK's team this year, especially with the lack of a serious post threat, and will be an even bigger factor. He's also averaging a double-double (11 points, 10 rebounds). He's not the star of this UK team, but that brings up the point that there is not star on this UK team. Don't forget what Tom Izzo said, either: "I'd give my right arm for Chuck Hayes. He's the kind of blue collar worker and basketball player any coach wouldnt want in a player, especially a post player,". It was something along those lines. Also don't forget that Chuck Hayes led the Pan-Am team in rebounds and minutes.

Funny. When I was is in Paducah, Kentucky for Christmas, some of my family members were saying how Chuck Hayes could be a great tight end in football.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> how about that UCLA championship team?? 96 i think??


Kentucky won it in '96. UCLA won it in '95.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Kentucky won it in '96. UCLA won it in '95.


Ok i wasn't sure thanx for the answer


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok i wasn't sure thanx for the answer


No prob. :bsmile:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Montross! Man, what a bust.

For more, maybe check ou NBA Jam TE rookies.

Oh yeah, Duke. Sure. Boozer-Brand-Battier-Maggette-Dunleavy just suck as NBA players and would be a horrible team. (too many cursed PGs. couldn't really find a healthy one.)

Some of these guys had brief brilliance. Owens, Bowie, etc. weren't O'Bannon bad.

Who were the Fab Four (or is it five) from Michigan? Webber, Howard, Rose, and who else?


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Surge Zwiker (sp?)- UNC
> Michael Wright- Arizona
> Johnny Helmsley -Miami


SERGE ZWIKKER !!!!!! its about time somebody mentioned his name, wasnt he that super tall big dude that use to play for north carolina back in the late 90's ??
he had size so why cant he stick around for even a season in the league ?? whats the main reason that he wasnt unable to stick around much longer ?? remember, he was 7-3 and 300 pounds, another 2 honorable mention are brad millard (not the big white
guy in sac town) and eric gingold, brad who is 7-4 and 350, played for saint mary college but was never selected in any nba draft and i wonder why ?? and eric is also 7-4 and 310 pounds played for division III and is currently a star center in chinese professional league (has match up numerously with yao back in china and was said to be yao's toughest opponent in cba)

so will somebody tell me why none of them ever made it to the league or simply couldnt stick around much longer ??


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

havent seen his name yet..and its very surprising to me..but:

Calbert Cheaney


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

curtis johnson - super huge center played for st. john, is he still in college or he left st. john already ?? hes 7-3 and 320 

neil fingleton - was hype to be the next thing back in the late 90's during his high school days back in north carolina, originally hail from great britain, and then disappear after he enter unc, then is currently play for norte dame i believe, why didnt he enter the draft ?? isnt he a little too old to play college ball for now ?? hes a 7-6 (maybe 7-7) 300 pounder with soft touch.

matt slaninka - play for maryland, originally from canada, 7-4 and 280, dont know much about him though........

jerry sokoloski - very very big at 7-6 and 300 pounds, currently commit to maryland, will him and his fellow countryman matt slaninka form the nation's tallest ever frontline in the history of ncaa basketball ?? imagine a 7-6, 7-4 lineup.

andy van volkenburgh - 7-6 and 285, played for division II and was never drafted by any nba team, why ?

keith closs - remember the riot incident a few years back ?? where he got himself beat up by a bunch of teenager kids 
:laugh: , whats the reason he was cut by the league ??
hes 7-3 and 50 pounds but is really athletic so why cant he stick around ??

constantin popa - 7-3 and 230, originally from romania, played for miami of ohio, was a 95 second rounder, currently play in israel league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pretty amazing that people are mentioning guys like Montross and Swikker. IMO they always sucked and had one admirable trait, which was being tall.

The Fab Five 

Jalen Rose - Detroit
Chris Webber - Detroit
Juwan Howard - Chicago
Jimmy King - Plano, TX
Ray Jackson - Austin, TX


----------



## Sharif (Jan 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> havent seen his name yet..and its very surprising to me..but:
> 
> Calbert Cheaney


I read through the entire thread and was also suprised. I thought I was going to be the only one to remember him, man was he great in college. 

Kenny Battle (him and Calbert my all-time favorite college players)
Marcus Liberty
Felton Spencer
Pervous Ellison

Deon Thomas
Doug Smith
Terry Dehere

all mentioned and great choices.

More recently

Kenny Satterfield
Lezelle Durden


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Alfredrick Hughes, Loyola University of Chicago



> His career scoring average was 24.3 points per game and he currently ranks ninth on the NCAA career scoring list...Hughes led the 1985 Ramblers to the NCAA Sweet Sixteen...Three times he was the Midwestern Collegiate Conference’s Player of the Year...Was named all-American following the 1985 season....drafted by the San Antonio Spurs in the first round of the 1985 NBA


Complete bust as a pro.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

felipe lopez
joel pryzbilla
micheal wright
jason gardner

was serge number 0 or 00?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> curtis johnson - super huge center played for st. john, is he still in college or he left st. john already ?? hes 7-3 and 320
> 
> neil fingleton - was hype to be the next thing back in the late 90's during his high school days back in north carolina, originally hail from great britain, and then disappear after he enter unc, then is currently play for norte dame i believe, why didnt he enter the draft ?? isnt he a little too old to play college ball for now ?? hes a 7-6 (maybe 7-7) 300 pounder with soft touch.
> ...


wow big curtis hahaha i played against his team (ryan academy) at virginia common wealth...dude was so big when he ran it looked like he was limping...wasnt very dominant but wasnt uncoordinated either...matt slanika transferred from MD a while back..he goes to this D2 school in west virginia....neil fingelton is playing for holy cross now


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> what happend to Hollis Price?


I'm right here you silly goose...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Hollis Price is playing in Europe for some team in the ULEB. I saw his stats a couple days ago. I think he was averaging somewhere around 11-3-3. Assists are harder to come by in Europe.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

khalid elamean uconn (sp)
michael wright arizona 
jason capel unc 
rashad phillips detroit
most all cincinniti players (satterfield, johnson etc.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Mark Macon


----------

